# DeLonghi Icona problem



## Ria74 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi

I have a problem with my DeLonghi Icona coffee/espresso machine (not long out of guarantee).

When switched on one of two things happen; either the area where the coffee goes leaks/drips or it heats up very high and an immense amount of steam comes out of the same area all the while it makes a loud noise - similar to its usual noise but just louder. I have switched it off at this point as the machine has got very hot (still hot to the touch well over an hour later).

I have descaled the machine and no change.

Do you have any ideas on how I can fix this? (I'm not very technical though)

Thank you very much

Ria


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Sounds like possibly a faulty thermostat if it overheats. Does it have a heater-on or brew-ready lamp?


----------



## Ria74 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.

There is an on/off light and a ready light in the same panel - I can't remember the status of the ready light when I last had a problem with it. I have put it away for now in case this overheating is dangerous.

This is a pic of the machine (as new) if that helps http://www.johnlewis.com/230858171/Product.aspx

Thanks.


----------

